# Do you get excited about weird goofy things?



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Found my first set of jewels today! How did that oyster get in here!?Then thought it was some weird little hunk of something the LGD expelled till I saw the little green band.
They were done 4-20. 
If I die please someone explain to my grown children that theres a pair of horn buds in the freezer and a set of jewels on the roof of the goat shed.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You are not the only one! :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Found my first set of jewels today! How did that oyster get in here!?Then thought it was some weird little hunk of something the LGD expelled till I saw the little green band.
> They were done 4-20.
> If I die please someone explain to my grown children that theres a pair of horn buds in the freezer and a set of jewels on the roof of the goat shed.


nancy d....I am trying to get this picture right......at first it seems ..as if you opened a clam and found a pearl......it is really something how the oysters...make something so beautiful.... 

Did your LGD dog eat a bracelet and produce a gem.. LOL ? ...I am not quite understanding 4-20 ? :scratch: 


> horn buds in the freezer and a set of jewels on the roof of the goat shed.


 :scratch: Did you throw what was... in the dogs stool ..up on the roof?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*laughs* 

no no silly! She said she found one of the banded boy's ehem, "jewels." Think castration... LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> *laughs*
> 
> no no silly! She said she found one of the banded boy's ehem, "jewels." Think castration... LOL


 :doh: :doh: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :help: :ROFL: :ROFL: Oh I get it...LOL :doh: :ROFL:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

OMG!!!! I finally got it :ROFL: When our wethers "jewels" fell off I looked forever for them and our steers too. I never could find the darn things. It's like a party arty: around here when they fall off so I can't imagine how I'd feel if I actually found them :greengrin:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh how wonderful it will be when we start banding next season! LOL Here jewely jewely jewely jewelys! Hehe :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Oh how wonderful it will be when we start banding next season! LOL Here jewely jewely jewely jewelys! Hehe


 LOL :ROFL:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup Dreamchaser got it right. Now I need to find another one and make earrings :greengrin: 
And it didnt come from either end of the dog :wink: 

So no one else here on GS gets excited about wierd stuff? :worried:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I get excited over goat poop. lol. I love seeing little round poop. Haha......

Are you seriously going to make earrings Nancy?!?!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Gotmygoat, observing goat poop is a good thing. 
As for the earrings, hmmm well um seriously :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Years ago, my dad made a key chain out of the "jewels" of a nubian kid.......funny how most people thot it was a rabbits foot!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yup Dreamchaser got it right. Now I need to find another one and make earrings :greengrin:
> And it didnt come from either end of the dog :wink:
> 
> So no one else here on GS gets excited about wierd stuff? :worried:





> I get excited over goat poop. lol. I love seeing little round poop. Haha......
> Are you seriously going to make earrings Nancy?!?!





> Gotmygoat, observing goat poop is a good thing.
> As for the earrings, hmmm well um seriously :ROFL:





> Years ago, my dad made a key chain out of the "jewels" of a nubian kid.......funny how most people thot it was a rabbits foot!


 :ROFL: You are all... so funny ....LOL :greengrin:

nancy d....I do get excited about weird stuff just depends on what it is... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

liz said:


> Years ago, my dad made a key chain out of the "jewels" of a nubian kid.......funny how most people thot it was a rabbits foot!


Now THAT'S creative!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You are all just to funny. :ROFL: :ROFL: 

I have never found any jewels, and I cannot tell you how many boys we have fixed.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Hehe. A long time ago we bought 10 goats for $100. They were just scrub, but there was 3 lamancha bucklings. They had bands. 2 of em lost both, but the last one was only half a man! Never did find those jewels. LOL Or the half a jewel. XD


----------

